# Jaką myszkę polecacie?

## kneczaj

Mam mysz creative fatal1ty 1010 i jest super, ale niestety ma jedną wadę - jest mocno awaryjna - psuje się w niej lewy przycisk średnio co 3 miesiące (już drugi raz). Z tego powodu jestem trochę zrażony do myszy creativa i raczej nie kupię już żadnej ich myszki. Rozglądam się za to za jakąś nową za około 100zł, najlepiej bezprzewodową na bluetooth, ale kablowe też mogą być. Ma służyć do codziennej pracy, ale także do grania w quake lub cs. Co polecacie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Polece Ci Logitech V320, co prawda ja jej nie używam ale moja Mama jest z niej zadowolona natomiast ja od lat używam kablowej myszy Logitecha za jakieś 20zł i do dzisiaj działa, a jest po zalaniu pepsi, kompieli w kuflu piwa i paru innych ekstremalnych wyczynach.

----------

## mentorsct

Ja mam myszkę A4 Tech Saver 20D. Myszka bezprzewodowa. Dałem za nią 75zł w tamtym roku. Też gram nałogowo w CS'a i tylko baterie wymieniam. Jest na prawdę fajna i ma fajny przycisk podwójnego klikania. Dzięki temu nie trzeba 2x kilkać. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Redhot

Ja polecam Logitecha LX8. Bateria trzyma w cholerę czasu, wg. producenta 8mc. No i to wykonanie.. Logitech to Logitech  :Wink:  (gwarancja 5lat)

Leciutka i idealnie wpasowuje mi się w dłoń  :Wink: 

Na Allegro można dorwać po 90zł, pewien sklep mogę polecić, który ma siedzibę niedaleko mnie i tam właśnie różne rzeczy kupuję i mają teraz lx8ki.

BTW. kumpel ma mniejszą dłoń ode mnie i kupił LX7 bo jest węższa i również zadowolony  :Wink:  (praktycznie to samo co LX8)

----------

## radziel

Ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 Mouse.

Jest to bezprzewodowa laserowa mysz komunikująca się z komputerem via bluetooth. hidd bez problemu ją wyrywa.

Jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony, gdyż podczas pracy nic nie świeci - dopiero jak baterie są na wyczerpaniu zapala się czerwona dioda.

Dla mnie dodatkową zaletą jest niewidoczny dla oka laser, wysyła fale o długości 850nm (podczerwień).

Wady? Przydałby się dodatkowy przycisk. Niby ma 5 buttonów, ale ja dotarłem do 4. (chyba że ten piąty jest emulowany podczas nacisnięcia dwóch głównych razem)

----------

## jodri

Ja ze swej strony polecam mysz: Razer Krait. Gram  nia bardzo czesto w Enemy Territory (katowany przeze mnie lewy przycisk dziala bez zarzutu, mysz posiadam od ok 2 lat).   Sprawuje sie naprawdze bardzo dobrze. Nie ma z nia zadnych problemow pod naszym ulubionym systemem. Mozna ja kupic za ok 80 zl. Polecam.

----------

## kneczaj

@Redhot: Jaką rozdzielczość ma logitech v8 i ile ma przycisków? 7?

----------

## rapidus

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> @Redhot: Jaką rozdzielczość ma logitech v8 i ile ma przycisków? 7?

 

Witam, 

też posiadam taką myszkę (LX8) i jestem z niej zadowolony. Co do specyfikacji to LX8 posiada 5 przycisków i ma czułość 2000dpi, a LX7 ma coś koło 1100dpi.

Pozdro

----------

## kneczaj

to chyba się zdecyduję na lx8

----------

## SlashBeast

Ładna, ale ten pierduśnik pod USB jakiś taki strasznie wielki.

----------

## radziel

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ładna, ale ten pierduśnik pod USB jakiś taki strasznie wielki.

 

Pierduśnik? Masz na myśli odbiornik montowany w porcie USB?  :Wink: 

Właśnie by uniknąć zajmowania portu USB, czy nawet możliwości zgubienia takowego, proponuję zainteresować się rozwiązaniami opartymi o bluetooth, o ile pozwalają fundusze i posiadamy moduł bluetooth wmontowany gdzieś w środku maszyny.

----------

## Redhot

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ładna, ale ten pierduśnik pod USB jakiś taki strasznie wielki.

 

Wielki?

4,5cmx1,5x0,5cm to chyba nie dużo  :Wink: 

Do tego dostajemy ładny przedłużacz, który akurat wykorzystuję do penów na biurku, a odbiornik wpięty w kompa  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak szaleć to szaleć, też sobie sprawie LX8.

----------

## kneczaj

A co sądzicie o Logitech V470 Cordless Notebook Laser Mouse Blue:

http://www.er-link.pl/sklep/produkt/CMOUXXXLOG-04330

Ta jest na bluetooth i 20zł droższa, lecz LX8 wydaje się być lepiej wyprofilowana. Czy ten odbiornik mocno przeszkadza w laptopach? Zamierzam korzystać z laptopa na studiach także raczej nie będzie często przenoszony z miejsca na miejsce (tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Dagger

Najlepsza mysza z jaka pracowalem to Logitech MX Revolution.

----------

## qubaaa

Ja używam mx400 i nie zamieniłbym na zadna bezprzewodowke  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Razer DeathAdder teraz mi się spodobał, ale naczytałem się, że po jakiejś aktualce firmware linuksowy soft do wyłączania m.in. diod w tej myszce przestaje działać... ale mimo wszystko chyba wezme tego kablowego gryzonia.

----------

## rad7

Ja na dniach kupuję mysz na bluetooth Logitech V470  :Wink: 

----------

## kneczaj

Jak kupisz to podziel się wrażeniami z użytkowania i koniecznie napisz czy jest pełnowymiarowa mysz czy jakaś wersja mini. Mysz pewnie będę kupował na początku października jak pojadę na studia do Krakowa, bo u mnie w Zamościu to niewielki jest wybór.

----------

## sorex

Razery maja wade lewego przycisku. Juz po kupnie slychac, ze LPM wydaje inny dzwiek niz PPM. Po wyslaniu do serwisu naprawiaja ponizej tygodnia. Sa to myszki glownie stworzone do grania. Dlatego steelpad + kabel, szyna 1000hz to koniecznosc;p Mimo tej wady genialny sprzet:))

Potrzebujesz do pracy/zabawa logitech/razer. Kwestia, ktora lepiej lezy Ci w rece. Przeciez komfort to podstawa:)

Jezeli potrzebujesz tylko do srodowiska systemu lub korzystasz z chropotwatych powierzchni  to A4Tech.. Jak slizgacze sie zuzyja nie bedzie Ci jej szkoda wyrzucic.

----------

## magnum_pl

Mam v470 i się sprawuje 3 przyciski + kółko cztero kierunkowe. Jest trochę mniejsza niż standardowe myszki,  ja mam duże dłonie i dobrze mi się nią pracuje. Nic w niej nie świeci oprócz wskaźnika rozładowania baterii. Żywotność baterii podobno okolu 4miesięcy.

----------

## kneczaj

Jednak zrezygnuję z kupna myszki, gdyż udało mi się naprawić moją creative fatal1ty. Problem był dość dziwny. Po rozebraniu myszki zobaczyłem biały proszek na lewym przycisku, a poza tym wszystko w porządku. Obczyściłem przycisk, skręciłem myszkę i ku mojemy zaskoczeniu działa idealnie, już od kilku dni. Bardzo dziwna sprawa, nie mam pojęcia skąd wziął się tam ten proszek. Już raz reklamowałem myszkę z powodu niedziałającego przycisku, tamtym razem została wymieniona na nową, może wtedy też chodziło o ten proszek. Z tego co czytałem na różnych forach ten model myszki był bardzo awaryjny i wielu użytkowników skarżyło się na lewy przycisk. Być może ten proszek przez przypadek dostawał się do myszki w procesie produkcyjnym.

----------

